#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Κατ΄επέκταση στέγαστρο καφενείου αποτελεί πρόχειρη κατασκευή;

## nikoue

Σε καφενείο στον ακάλυπτο χώρο του οικοπέδου κατασκευάστηκε στέγαστρο με μεταλλικό σκελετό και ελενίτ, το οποίο στη μία πλευρά εφάπτεται στο κτίριο. Στη συνέχεια οι υπόλοιπες 3 πλευρές κλείστηκαν με αλουμινοκατασκευή και τζάμι. Η πολεοδομία το χαρακτήρισε αυθαίρετη προσθήκη κύριου χώρου. Ο συγκεκριμένος χώρος είναι πρόχειρη κατασκευή? Τακτοποιείται με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είναι στέγαστρο (βλ. ορισμό στην §79, άρθρο 2 του ΝΟΚ), αλλά κλειστός χώρος που προσμετράται σε κάλυψη και δόμηση.
Άρα τακτοποιείται ως "κύριος χώρος" και όχι με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό.

Για το αν είναι πρόχειρη κατασκευή ή όχι θα πρέπει να συμβουλευτούμε τον ορισμό της πρόχειρης κατασκευής που δίδεται στην §75 του άρθρου 2 του ΝΟΚ:"Πρόχειρη κατασκευή είναι η κατασκευή που υλοποιείται με πρόχειρο τρόπο, από *ασύνδετα* *ευτελή* υλικά, όπως τσιμεντόλιθοι, λαμαρίνες, σανίδες."Η μεταλλική κατασκευή δεν οδηγεί από μόνη της στο συμπέρασμα ότι πρόκειται για "πρόχειρη" κατασκευή.

----------

